# Mug Press issues



## phoenixalpha (Nov 2, 2008)

Hiya

Can anyone help? I've just started out doing some mugs with a heat press but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to get a decent image. I've done multiple tests and every time I get the same result (or variations on the same result). 

I'm using sawgrass inks, and heat setting of 400F (205C) and 180-210 seconds, yet I'm still getting severe fading in the bottom 25mm of the mug and severe fading in and around 25-35mm near the handle in either direction. The centre of the image is fine but towards the base of the mug and the handle the image just fades away. I've tried a variety of different pressure settings from fairly loose (able to move mug around in the clamp) to extremely tight (enough to break the handle off when I clamp it down) and every variation throughout. 

I'm guessing this fading isnt normal or if it is, I'm wondering what the point of sublimating mugs is. 

I've uploaded a few images in a pdf at [media]http://www.rmxpg.co.uk/mug.pdf[/media] - if someone could have a look and tell me if this looks normal or if I'm being particularly stupid and it's a simple solution.

Thanks


----------



## DiabloBlue (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi James,

Did you make sure that these mugs have the special coating (pretreated)?


----------



## phoenixalpha (Nov 2, 2008)

DiabloBlue said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Did you make sure that these mugs have the special coating (pretreated)?


The company that supplied them (with the mug press) said that they were sublimation mugs, so I'm guessing yes - Well I hope so!!!


----------



## DiabloBlue (Nov 20, 2008)

I would suggest to buy a few sublimation mugs from another supplier to test and eliminate the possibility of the mugs being poorly coated.


----------



## DiabloBlue (Nov 20, 2008)

I would also try another heat transfer paper on the same mugs.


----------



## phoenixalpha (Nov 2, 2008)

DiabloBlue said:


> I would also try another heat transfer paper on the same mugs.


Ok thank you lots. Have ordered mugs & new paper form other supplier so will see what they are like on Monday/Tuesday.

Would you think its the press itself?


----------



## DiabloBlue (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, it could be especially that the lower 25mm part is faded which probably is due to uneven pressure throughout the press internal surface.


----------



## phoenixalpha (Nov 2, 2008)

DiabloBlue said:


> Well, it could be especially that the lower 25mm part is faded which probably is due to uneven pressure throughout the press internal surface.


 
Could that be a problem with the pressure settings or the actual creation of the press?


----------



## DiabloBlue (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes I meant the actual creation of the press, but that can not be confirmed until we rule-out the mugs and paper problem, but in the mean time why not contact the original supplier and communicate your problem to them.


----------



## phoenixalpha (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been emailing the supplier for a few days to no avail - just stonewalling - in fact its taken 4 days to get a pdf of the press out of them (which ended up being instructions on how to plug it in and a warning not to touch the hot bits!), after they happened to "leave" the manual out of the box.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

James,
I do a lot of mugs, but I press mine at 400 degrees for 5.5 minutes. You also didn't say if this is a Chinese press or one of the name brands. I know the name brands have more heat coils in them for more even heating. It doesn't sound like it is the mugs themselves, but more of an even heat problem. More time won't hurt anything unless it's a really cheap mug and it scorches. Try a longer time and see what happens. I use a medium pressure.


----------



## phoenixalpha (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for this. I've tried a mug at 4 minutes and it scorched at 250C (which I'm guessing is way over - I have been doing *lots* of tests). I'll try it at 205C (400F) for 5 and half minutes and see what result I get.... Most everyone I've heard say 400F for 3 minutes, no longer than that.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

in the winter we put the mugs on a electric griddle to warm them up, this helps at the bottom and around the handle, where the mug is much denser.


----------



## phoenixalpha (Nov 2, 2008)

uncletee said:


> in the winter we put the mugs on a electric griddle to warm them up, this helps at the bottom and around the handle, where the mug is much denser.


Thanks for that hint... I may prewarm them in an oven on low.... and see how that goes


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

James,
Conde, and my suppliers recommend 6 minutes


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Have you tried just flipping the mug over in the press? That would help rule out whether it is the bottom of the heating element or the coating on the mugs. Generally speaking, your colors don't look all that vibrant or saturated. Are you printing on the bright white side of the paper?


----------



## phoenixalpha (Nov 2, 2008)

I've solved the pressure problem - ta da!!!

But another problem has raised it's head... and me having no hair left... I've asked again for help

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t75826.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

What did you do to solve the pressure problem?


----------

